# When a frog dies.....what do you do?



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

There has been a lot of posts lately concerning sick frogs and in some cases death for some frogs sadly.

A lot of people often wonder what happened to the frog and come to the boards for advice, but one thing I never really see is someone saying they will have a necropsy done. 

This got me wondering since so many people out there have plans to breed and sell these animals. 

Why do you not bother with a necropsy? 

Do people end up having them done in the end and just say nothing?

Is it not really an affordable option where you live?


I am not trying to bash anyone. I am just trying to understand. 

I think the responsible thing to do if we want to keep this hobby alive is to go about the right way to find out what may have happened, especially taking in to consideration Chytrid is among us. Why not save someone the future heartache you feel?


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

If you are going to select Other, please leave a comment as to what you do.


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

I havent yet had to deal with this but i think it depends on the situation, if it is likely age related or for obvious reasons then no but if the circumstances were questionable or multiple frogs died with no good reasons then I would most likely get a necropsy.

Georgia


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

That is pretty much what I am talking about. Obvious cases I can see why nobody would get one, but a lot of people not getting them done (at least that is how it looks to be) is those who have frogs die without obvious reason.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Other, just because I haven't had a frog die on me yet. I hope it never ever happens.


----------

